# John Deere 4440 Starter solenoid



## richardcumbria (Jul 12, 2011)

Need some help from a John Deere 4440 expert.
My Father in Law is retired and a member of a boat club which has a 4440 to drag boat trailers out of the sea. He is trying to repair it after one of the club members ran it into the tide. It has been sorted out and will run but the replacement solenoid stays in after starting as if it remains energised. If the battery lead is lifted the solenoid drops out. Could it be wired wrong? Any ideas or a diagram?

Thanks


----------

